# The Vault



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like a good sized Job....:thumbup:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Edrick , is Home Theater on its own Sub Panel ? How is all grounded and where is it tied into service ?




Pete


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

We just started on the job the pictures are of the existing room before we started. Currently theirs cable boxes sitting in the drop ceiling on the track and home owner recievers with the lowes special speaker cables. The whole place is a handy man special. 

So in short to answer your question there's probably a hamster (although probably dead with the condition of the place) running on a wheel in the ceiling to power it. 

It's all run off the main panel and connected with extension cords


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Edrick said:


> We just started on the job the pictures are of the existing room before we started. Currently theirs cable boxes sitting in the drop ceiling on the track and home owner recievers with the lowes special speaker cables. The whole place is a handy man special.
> 
> So in short to answer your question there's probably a hamster (although probably dead with the condition of the place) running on a wheel in the ceiling to power it.
> 
> It's all run off the main panel and connected with extension cords



Not particular with the grounding . I get it both ways .

Get them a popcorn machine .




Pete


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is there an actual vault door? If so, I would really like to see pics!


----------



## McNamaraJ (Feb 5, 2015)

*Bar*

What bar is that? is it located in Massachusetts?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Is there an actual vault door? If so, I would really like to see pics!


There is actually a door and such I shall take pictures next time I'm there.


----------

